# back after 20 years!



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello all,

I would like to introduce myself, my name is Wayne and I have been out of the hobby for over 20 years. Just got a 20g tank going and I got the bug back in a MAJOR way, looking to go 90g+ very soon.

I had kept a tank of Cichlids in my early years and I do eventually want to go back that route. For now I think I will just keep a happy community tank that will be fun for my kids. Looking forward to engaging with all of you and getting tips on maintaining a healthy tank.


----------



## AcidFear (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to BCA!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You must have had an Under Gravel Filter with a canister, correct? (My dad had that set up about 20 years ago).

Anyways, welcome to BCA, be sure to ask any questions to catch up. I still have plenty of questions to ask myself, so don't feel embarrassed!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

effox said:


> You must have had an Under Gravel Filter with a canister, correct?


Wow, too funny! Yes I did and no I'm not going back, pain in the butt for sure.

I am already thinking of getting rid of the course gravel and using sand as my base. I want to get some Corys and some Horseface Loaches to start, then maybe a shcool of Cardinal tetras.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> Wow, too funny! Yes I did and no I'm not going back, pain in the butt for sure.
> 
> I am already thinking of getting rid of the course gravel and using sand as my base. I want to get some Corys and some Horseface Loaches to start, then maybe a shcool of Cardinal tetras.


Woohooo u r coming back with full power  Awesome!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/would-you-choose-31981/index2.html
here is your first test , take my poll and tell me which to keep , the flowerhorn or the con x jag.... should you choose to accept this assignment!!

this msg will self destruct....

anyways welcome to bca, nice to see someone else who likes sa/ca cichlids, and hopefully you travel to vancouver island frequently...


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

TigerOscar said:


> Wow, too funny! Yes I did and no I'm not going back, pain in the butt for sure.
> 
> I am already thinking of getting rid of the course gravel and using sand as my base. I want to get some Corys and some Horseface Loaches to start, then maybe a shcool of Cardinal tetras.


Welcome!, can i suugest Langley Bywater for the pool sand if u r looking for white, great prices nice guys although it may be a bit far from you.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA, Wayne !

We are an amalgamation of many different hobbyists here. There are dwarf shrimp, planted tanks, cichlid, goldfish/koi, pleco, catfish, betta, oddball, community, marine (FOWLR), and reef enthusiasts to name a few.

Enjoy your time here !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome to BCA


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back to the hobby.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Welcome to you. You'll have a good time & enjoy this forum - great people here!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

roshan said:


> Welcome!, can i suugest Langley Bywater for the pool sand if u r looking for white, great prices nice guys although it may be a bit far from you.


Thanks for the tip, think i'm gonna go with a darker shade. does that sand need to be cleaned? is it packaged for aquariums?



CRS Fan said:


> Welcome to BCA, Wayne !
> 
> We are an amalgamation of many different hobbyists here. There are dwarf shrimp, planted tanks, cichlid, goldfish/koi, pleco, catfish, betta, oddball, community, marine (FOWLR), and reef enthusiasts to name a few.
> 
> ...


Yes! Looking forward to spending some time here and getting helpful advice. Thanks!



charles said:


> welcome to BCA


I heard of a Charles before I even signed on here, hope to meet you sometime. (my friend Don suggested I come here)


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

If your purchasing the sand mentioned in that previous post, i would most certainly rinse it out several times before i put it in my setup.There's bound to be a few particles or what not in it that you wouldn't want floating in your setup.Better to be safe than sorry.I don't recall it being packaged for aquarium use, but someone here will chime in for a better response.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BCA!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Welcome! Cichlids are the only way to go!!


----------

